

Meet the supermouse bred by geneticists that can't get cancer - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=496751&in_page_id=1774

======
rms
Also
[http://www.biologynews.net/archives/2007/11/27/cancerresista...](http://www.biologynews.net/archives/2007/11/27/cancerresistant_mouse_discovered.html)

I haven't found the original paper or much information about the gene in
question.

------
mechanical_fish
Soon my pet mice will have nothing to worry about but stroke and heart
disease.

Actually, I think cancer has been cured in mice several times over. The
problem is that mice have a two to three-year lifespan and several orders of
magnitude fewer cells than a human. So cancer in mice is very, very different
from cancer in humans. Mice don't even _get_ the kind of cancer that concerns
us -- the kind that develops after dozens of years, and that can evade a
human's anti-cancer mechanisms (which are more powerful than those in mice,
because protecting humans from cancer is a much harder task!)

